# New WiFi problem



## udaykiran0 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello fellow users of D2..

I will appreciate any help with this problem...

1.I use wifi at my office everyday.

2.When I first connect to unsecured wifi at my office the browser redirects to a authentication page where I put a random e-mail id and i am connected to the network.

3.Since today morning I was running MIUI 1.8.5 (for a week now.)the browser just stops responding for a while no email authentication page appears. And then the web page says its unable to load as there is no network available.

4.So I restored the phone to older cm7 build and I faced the same problem.

5.Then I tried the latest cm7 build and the same problem persists.

6.I checked with my colleagues Iphone and another att captivate(running MIUI 1.8.5) they have no problem connecting to the wifi..

7.Please let me know if anybody has ever faced such a problem...

Thanks in advance..

P.S-let me know if you need more info..


----------



## CBlaze (Jul 17, 2011)

Happened to me with wifi and data .....I sbfed. installed the nightly my back up was based off and then applied my back up and all was good.


----------



## udaykiran0 (Jun 16, 2011)

CBlaze said:


> Happened to me with wifi and data .....I sbfed. installed the nightly my back up was based off and then applied my back up and all was good.


Thank you so much appreciated........:grin2:


----------

